# Ghost dresses



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey, I thought these were pretty neat...just chicken wire and cheesecloth (or is it tulle?)....sort of reminds me of the haunted dancers at the Haunted Mansion at Disney World.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've seen this done as a chicken wire ghost illusion. It's impressive how, at a distance, it really does look ghostly. Even the camera does not "see" the dresses which are further away as chicken wire.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those ate cute. Sort of reminds me of what I wore to my prom.:zombie:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

very creative concept. A whole body form could be made that way too.


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

I've seen that pic before I love it, it would definitely be something to try.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Reminds me of the dancing dress in the movie Legend.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A friend of mine sent me this on FB. Very cool. Would look neat in a graveyard scene.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hmmmm....this is a good idea.....


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

P5, you have probably seen these but for those who haven't I think they're pretty cool. The bottom ghosts are chicken wire with cheese cloth draped over it. I would suspect the cheese has probably been treated with RIT Whitener and hit with a blacklight.


----------



## DreadKnight'sFirstBorn (Aug 6, 2013)

Those dresses are cute


----------

